# Interesting Book



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

There has just been a short spot on Radio 3 about this book, including a few words from the author and a passage read out:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Industry-Human-Happiness-James-Hall/dp/1785630806


----------

